
Telltale Games shuts down - dtech
https://twitter.com/telltalegames/status/1043252010999410689
======
blackmagevivi9
And none of employees laid off received severance:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1043321927299813377.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1043321927299813377.html)

